# More Chicago Gaming: D&D in FR



## Hollywood (Nov 11, 2002)

My gaming group in the western suburbs [Schaumburg and Aurora are the typical gaming sites] is looking for one to two additional gamers, from novice to experience.  Perferably 21+ professionals or college/grad students.

The game setting is Forgotten Realms, mostly in the Silver Marches and the party ranges from 5th to 12th level. 

Reply to this thread if interested.

Thanks

P.S. Just as a tidbit, we have quite the cast of characters so far in the group and do a bit of role-playing and action combined so that there is fun for all.  Here's our current cast:

lazy human fighter attempting to become a wizard
sarcastic halfling bard who is always causing trouble
elven monk raised by gnomes and is a master of the Death Nostril
dwarven underdark archer and stalker of foul beings [not playing currently]
stoic barbarian out to make a name for himself [dead]
dwarven cleric-fighter whose aim it is to spread the word of fine dwarven ale
halfling rogue whose given up thievery and learning the "ranger" trade
half-orc wizard who died and was ressurected as a leopard and is attempting to make the adjustment


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 20, 2002)

bump


----------



## thalmin (Nov 21, 2002)

Hollywood, do you want to post a notice about this on our cork board? It would be best if it fit on a 3x5 card.


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 21, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Hollywood, do you want to post a notice about this on our cork board? It would be best if it fit on a 3x5 card. *




Probably will, just don't get over that direction too much.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 21, 2002)

Wish it was closer but each case it's over a half hour drive.


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 21, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Wish it was closer but each case it's over a half hour drive.




Understandable... must say that we usually only game in Schaumburg if we do it on a Friday night because most of the people work in that area and one of us lives there, so it makes it easy.  On Sat/Sundays we usually game in Aurora, that way everyone has plenty of time to get there... think 3 of us live about 20 to 30 minutes away.


----------



## Jaddis (Nov 27, 2002)

*You forgot the Druid*

Hey Hollywood, you forgot to list the Druid and his sentient Bear.


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh yeah.... can't forget about that.


----------



## Jaddis (Nov 27, 2002)

*additional info*

Our group also utilizes a lot of miniatures and scenery, especially for encounters. Really helps to have trees or walls to hide behind to make use of the cover/conceal rules in 3ed.


----------



## officeronin (Dec 6, 2002)

*In the area*

I'm in the area (Southwestern Hanover Park) -- when do you game?

Email me at: officeronin@yahoo.com

Just as a caveat -- I buy most of my gaming supplies at Games Plus.  Yes, it's a drive, but they know their stuff.  Way better than the two gamer stores in Woodfield...

OfficeRonin


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: In the area*



			
				officeronin said:
			
		

> *I'm in the area (Southwestern Hanover Park) -- when do you game?
> 
> Email me at: officeronin@yahoo.com
> 
> ...




Cool.. just dropped you an email.  And yes, I concur about the two stores.  Although if I need something from WotC its just as easy to get it from the WotC store in Woodfield... except during December!


----------



## JoelF (Dec 11, 2002)

Wish I had the time for another game, since I'm in Schaumburg, can't get closer than that!  Let me know if you need players again down the road, maybe I'll have more time on my hands then.

Joelf8472@attbi.com


----------



## Justicar (Jan 19, 2003)

*Gaming*

Are you still looking for a few more gamers. I would be intrested if you are.


----------



## officeronin (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Gaming*



			
				Justicar said:
			
		

> *Are you still looking for a few more gamers. I would be intrested if you are. *




It's been over a week, and I see you have not heard from Hollywood.  I'm in a weekly game in the city that's looking.  Contact me if interested -- email is above.

OfficeRonin


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Gaming*



			
				Justicar said:
			
		

> *Are you still looking for a few more gamers. I would be intrested if you are. *




Doh!  Sorry Justicar, I totally missed this.  My apologies.  However, think the group I'm in is at its comfort level as far as # of gamers at this time.

Thanks!


----------

